
Y Combinator gets friendlier by naming Justin Kan as new spokesperson - dineshp2
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/24/y-kanbinator/
======
jcr
previous

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11355673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11355673)

